
The 13-year-old CEO who invented a cure for hiccups - dwynings
http://theweek.com/article/index/227616/the-13-year-old-ceo-who-invented-a-cure-for-hiccups
======
ynniv
Whereby "invented a cure" they mean "glued together some folk remedies". The
coverage and marketing will sell a number of these, but sadly the only
important business lesson learned will be selling false promises.

Throw in some hair tonic and a bridge and we'll talk.

------
btipling
Is there anyone who cannot stop their hiccups by just holding their breath for
20-30 seconds? That works every time for me.

~~~
DanBC
Yes, there are people with chronic rather than acute hiccoughs.

A wide range of quite strong medication is used. Wikipedia has some
information.

------
lumberjack
So, is this a universal cure or not? Because there do exists multitudes of
treatments for hiccups already. It's just, most don't work effectively and
none are universal.

My sceptical self tells me that this is nothing more than over sensationalized
candy.

------
Tichy
Hm, I wish her luck, but is it likely that kind of remedy really works? Never
heard of those folk remedies. If it works, does it work better than eating a
spoonful of sugar?

------
squiggs
If HN could stop posting stories of teens and youngster geniuses creating
greatness in the world, and making me inadequate as a person, that would be
just swell. TIA.

~~~
atomical
Greatness?

"It's very rare, when you're evaluating businesses, that you can envision a
company or product being around 100 years from now." Hiccupops is one them.
"It solves a very simple, basic need."

My hiccups go away before I can complete an order for any products relating to
hiccup relief. If you're a human being you can stand a few minutes of
unpleasantness.

~~~
qq66
That's like saying there's no market for umbrellas since it will stop raining
before I can order an umbrella, and any human being can stand a few minutes of
getting wet.

~~~
atomical
I've seen it rain all day. I have never had hiccups all day.

